# Herman's Gaps -jump NO run-



## haaschulke (Dec 14, 2014)

_Have you ever had _*popcorn, mixed with black bread dipped in milk ?*

_We would like to present our _*new game, available in the AppStore right now!*



_Simply illustrated: _

_The point is to push Herman through the passing gaps to the next stage at the right moment...By passing the 20 tricky achievements, _*Herman will take off with his rocket, just like in good old Tetris days...* 



_Nevertheless he has to be careful: 
Between the gaps there are _*green tools*_ which help him, _

_but also _*red tools*_ which make it difficult for him to get to the top._



_But there is hope:_

_For every reached stage he gets a coin. These coins can be used to _* ‚pimp' *_Herman. 
For example, you can put him into his favorite _*boiler suit*_ . This makes him thinner, enabling him to pass the gaps easier._

_TRY FREE: _https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.haaschulkemedia.hermansgaps


----------

